

Ask HN: HTML styled newsletters? or Plaintext? - misterparker

Which do you prefer? or don&#x27;t care?
======
blcknight
You can send both formats, and in fact, if you send text/html, you should send
a text/plain copy as well. As one of the remaining mutt users out there,
nothing annoys me more than html mail. I don't read it.

------
percept
I much prefer plain text, but this really depends on your target audience.

Based on personal experience I believe those who don't live and breathe this
stuff 24/7 prefer a little window dressing.

If it is styled, I recommend minimizing the amount of scrolling required to
reach your text. (For example, I don't see much value in a large header mit
logo.)

But test, and ask the same question of your prospective readers, if possible.

------
nazgul
This is something you really have to test. You can ask, but people often think
one thing but react differently.

------
tsuyoshi
Most HTML email I receive also has a text version. I prefer text, but I don't
see why you can't do both.

------
maximem
For a BtoC product HTML style I'd say: attractive.... For BtoB, SaaS Product:
Plain or HTML but very light.

------
gespadas
+1 Plaintext using Markdown syntax.

~~~
mikejarema
Interesting -- are there email clients which can process Markdown and display
the body with its intended styling?

~~~
blcknight
No, but it's human readable styling.

------
acveilleux
MIME multipart/alternative type is what you want to use. RFC2346 section
5.1.4.

------
wnevets
I prefer creating plain text emails. I prefer reading lightly styled html
emails.

------
Fastidious
+1 Plain text.

